# Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins



## Fisch und Fun (7. September 2008)

Mahlzeit wollt mal fragen ob mir jemand sagen kann was mich der Angelschein Mit Vorbereitungslehrgang,Lehrmaterial usw. kostet .Und wo kann man am besten die Lernmaterialien bestellen?Wär am besten wenn alles einzeln aufgelistet ist.grußF.u.F.


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (7. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

ich bin bei 120€
50€ Vorbereitungskurs
30€ Prüfung
30€ Schein ( für 5 jahre )
10€ Mappe mit lehrmaterial


----------



## Fisch und Fun (7. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

Was ist alles beim Lernmaterial dabei und muß ich alles auf einenschlag bezahlen Im vorraus Danke Schön und gruß F.u.F.


----------



## Tim1983 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

Hi,
bei mir waren es insgesamt 75,00€, und für Kinder 55,00€. Wir mussten alles auf einen Schlag bezahlen.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## swift (8. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

Bei mir sahs kürzlich ähnlich aus wie bei Carp Hunter95.
Nur das der Jahres- und Fünfjahres-Schein jetzt bei mir teurer geworden sind (10->16; 30->46 €).


----------



## The Gnom (8. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

@ Carp Hunter95 hast du deinen Schein gerade neu gemacht?

Denn mich interessieren gerade die Kosten für den 5 Jahreschein, denn ich musste 46 oder 48 Euro für die Verlängerung berappen, wäre mal interessant zu wissen ob das von Kumune zu Kumune unterschiedlich geregelt ist von der Höhe der Kosten.


----------



## bodenseepeter (8. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

Ich habe lockere 100€ (Schätzung) für Schulung und Prüfung liegengelassen, dazu latürnich die abartigen jährlichen Lizenzen, die für mich am See mit lockeren 120€ zu Buche schlagen.
Für die 10-Jahres-Lizenz (blauer Angelschein mit Foto) sind nochmal 80€ am Start.

Golfen ist ein Arme-Leute-Sport!


----------



## Lippeman (9. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

Hallo Fisch und Fun
Für Jugendliche kostet der Lehrgang 65€ incl.Lehrmaterial.Prüfungsgebühr 30€.Bundesfischreischein seit neuesten 48€.
Für Erwachsene Kostet der Lehrgang ca. 20€ mehr
Gehe doch mal zum Umweltamt in deiner Stadt die helfen dir in allen Sachen weiter(Abteilung untere Fischereibehörde)


----------



## Grimpfl (12. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

weia! Also ich hab vor 17 Jahren meinen Fischereischein gemacht. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wurde der an einer VHS angeboten, musste nur für den Schein selbst 40 Mark bezahlen ( inkl. Marken für 2 Jahre ) Ist das echt so teuer geworden? Überlegte nämlich meine bessere hälfte vorzuschlagen, auch einen zu machen. 
Oder ist das in Schleswig-Holstein noch so, dass der Fischereischein mich keinen Ferrari kostet?  |bigeyes

Gruß André


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

Bei der ganzen Diskussion solltet ihr dran denken, dass das ganze Bundeslandabhängig ist.

Jedes Bundesland hat seine eigenen Fischereigesetze und auch eigene Regularien zur Durchführung von Prüfung und Kursen mit entsprechend unterschiedlichen Kosten.


----------



## celler (12. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

niedersachsen vor ca 8 jahren =60 deutsche mark ;-)
bundesfischereischein hab ich mir letztes jahr geholt,kostete ca 25 euro...


----------



## dc1981 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

Hi,

ich mach den Schein grade in Mönchengladbach (NRW)

Vorbereitungslehrgang incl. Unterlagen 75€
Seid dem 01.06.2008 kostet die Prüfung 50€.:v (vorher 30€)

und dann je nachdem welchen schein du haben möchtest.

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Geneva]1-Jahres-Fischereischein[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Geneva]oder Sonderfischerei-Jahresschein[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Geneva]16,00 EUR [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Geneva]5-Jahres-Fischereischein[/FONT]
oder Sonderfischerei-5-Jahresschein [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Geneva]48,00 EUR [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Geneva]Jugendfischereischein [/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Geneva]8,00 EUR[/FONT]


Also macht das mal eben mit nem 5 Jahresschein locker 

#q173€:c​ 
Ist eine menge Geld ​ 
Grüße Daniel​


----------



## stebe (13. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

Tach zusammen,

regt Euch nicht auf!

Mach grad den Kurs (30 Pflichtstunden) in BaWü
Kurs+Prüfung 145 € und dann kommen noch die Gebühren führ den Austellung+Fischereiabgabe dazu (weiß noch net was des kostet) --> :c#q aber was solls#c ändern können wir es nicht!


----------



## Muschel-Michel (13. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei der ganzen Diskussion solltet ihr dran denken, dass das ganze Bundeslandabhängig ist.
> 
> Jedes Bundesland hat seine eigenen Fischereigesetze und auch eigene Regularien zur Durchführung von Prüfung und Kursen mit entsprechend unterschiedlichen Kosten.



Eben..#6da investiert man 1x und dann iss gut..geht bei 100 euronen los und hört nie auf..wenn man überlegt was ein Bagger kostet|kopfkrat oder der normale Führerschein..#c sind das Peanuts..

|wavey:


----------



## Basti94 (13. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

wir bezahlen all inclusive 80€


----------



## Karpfencrack (13. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

kinder bis 14 30€
und erwachsene zahln bei uns glaub ich 60€


----------



## Kleenus (13. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

Hallo ?!
Was sind schon 120 € ? 
Ne menge Geld !! Ich weis !
ABER !
Guckt euch mal an was ihr für euren Führerschein bezahlt !!
Ich habe ihn jetzt ein Jahr und habe 1250 Ocken bezahlt und habe sehr wenig Fahrstunden gebraucht weil ich das fahren im Blut habe !
Aber die Härte ist der Anhängerführerschein !
Das kostet nochmal so 600 700 € !
Das ist mal ne Abzocke !
Früher war das im Lappen mit inbegriffen !
Also stellt euch mal nicht so an mit dem Angelschein ! 
In dem Sinne noch nen schönen Abend !#h


----------



## Axel123 (14. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*



Kleenus schrieb:


> Hallo ?!
> Was sind schon 120 € ?
> Ne menge Geld !! Ich weis !
> ABER !
> ...


 
Dein Führerschein ist aber ein Leben lang gültig, da hast du nicht jährliche oder 5 jährige folgekosten. Also der vergleich hinkt aber gewaltig.


----------



## jannick15 (14. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

Bin 15 Jahre und hab für nen Angelschein 50€ bezahlt.


----------



## Ute (15. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

Habe vor einem halben Jahr den Schein gemacht in Ostholstein.Hatte mich 90€ gekostet. War ein Kräschkurs. 2 mal den ganzen Taglang war der Lehrgang und dann kam die Prüfung.
Mit viel selber üben hat es gut geklappt.


----------



## kabazza (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

welchen sinn macht der erwerb des angelschein?

hier vergleiche mit dem autoführerschein anzuführen ist genauso passend wie der vergleich zwischen silvesterraketen und ariane5.
autofahren ist nunmal lebensgefährlich! angeln wohl eher selten.


----------



## m-spec (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

Jung. Du scheinst ja nicht aufzugeben.


----------



## kabazza (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

warum auch? hab ja noch keine antwort bekommen!

der geneigte interresent wird ja quasi in die illegalität getrieben bei dieser gesetzeslage.
jetzt seid doch mal ehrlich: da hat einer interesse und müsste erstmal rund 200€ zahlen um zu testen ob es ihm überhaupt gefällt. wer würde das machen?


----------



## dirkbu (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*



kabazza schrieb:


> welchen sinn macht der erwerb des angelschein?


 
Was soll das?
Wir leben nicht in einem rechtsfreien Raum. Schau in dein Landesfischereigesetz.
Gesetze sind nun mal dazu da um eingehalten zu werden.


----------



## C.K. (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

Do not feed the trolls


----------



## kabazza (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

machen gesetze aber immer sinn? 
stichwort feinstaubplakette!
beim angelschein und der derzeitigen regelung macht es einfach keine sinn und wer macht gerne sinnloses?


----------



## kabazza (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*



C.K. schrieb:


> Do not feed the trolls



schade, dass man hier so behandelt wird!


----------



## m-spec (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*



kabazza schrieb:


> warum auch? hab ja noch keine antwort bekommen!
> 
> der geneigte interresent wird ja quasi in die illegalität getrieben bei dieser gesetzeslage.
> jetzt seid doch mal ehrlich: da hat einer interesse und müsste erstmal rund 200€ zahlen um zu testen ob es ihm überhaupt gefällt. wer würde das machen?




Das die passende Antwort nicht kam dürfte wohl an deiner Fragestellung gelegen haben(wie hier so auch in dem anderen Thread). Die meisten Vereine bieten durchaus Möglichkeiten das Fischen mal anzutesten, da muß man nur mal fragen.Bei einem engagierten Verein sollte das kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Stefan6 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*



kabazza schrieb:


> warum auch? hab ja noch keine antwort bekommen!
> 
> der geneigte interresent wird ja quasi in die illegalität getrieben bei dieser gesetzeslage.
> jetzt seid doch mal ehrlich: da hat einer interesse und müsste erstmal rund 200€ zahlen um zu testen ob es ihm überhaupt gefällt. wer würde das machen?


Billiger als das:  http://www.anglerunion-jena.de/html/body_fischwilderei.html 
In Hamburg kostet der Schein 70€   http://www.asvhh.de/sportf.htm


----------



## Sport_fischer (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

schmeisst den typen raus der ist doch nicht normal und will bloß aufmerksamkeit...


----------



## kabazza (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

@m-spec: das ist doch mal endlich ein post, der mich weiter bringt! danke!


----------



## crazyFish (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*



kabazza schrieb:


> warum auch? hab ja noch keine antwort bekommen!
> 
> der geneigte interresent wird ja quasi in die *illegalität getrieben *bei dieser gesetzeslage.
> jetzt seid doch mal ehrlich: da hat einer interesse und müsste erstmal rund 200€ zahlen um zu testen ob es ihm überhaupt gefällt. wer würde das machen?



|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh: 

Es geht halt drum das du nicht mit Hallenhalma anfangen willst, sondern es bei der Angelei um den Umgang und das Töten von Lebewesen geht. Das ist der Grund für den Prüfungszwang.
Und irgendwo müssen die Fische ja auch herkommen, und da sich die Fische, in den meisten befischten Gewässer, nicht rein selbstständig reproduzieren können werden von den, von dir geleisteten Fischereiabgaben Besatzmassnahmen durchgeführt.


----------



## kabazza (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*



Sport_fischer schrieb:


> schmeisst den typen raus der ist doch nicht normal und will bloß aufmerksamkeit...



dann würde ich nackt durch die innenstadt rennen!


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

@kabazza
dann tu lieber das!!!!
du kriegst es noch fertig dass wegen dir der nächste trööt geschlossen wird.
hier gibt es leute die sich über die preise informieren wollen und nicht über den sinn von gesetzeslagen diskutieren wollen
wie bereits beschrieben wird viel geld von unseren zahlungen in die fischereibestände und deren erhalt gesteckt.....außerdem kostet jedes hobby geld und wenn ich mir andere sportarten angucke liegt die angelei noch in nem angenehmen rahmen.
so....bin fertig


----------



## Debilofant (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

@ kabazza: Dieser Thread hat ein Thema, zu dem Du außer (provozierendem off topic) noch nicht ein sachdienliches Posting beigesteuert hast! 

Sollte Dir dem ersten Anschein zuwider tatsächlich an einer sachlich unaufgeregten Meinungsäußerung zu dem Dich quälenden Unverständnis bzgl. Sinn und Zweck Fischereischein und Prüfungserfordernis gelegen sein, dann kannst Du Dich hier (sachlich!) einbringen, nachdem Du den Thread aufmerksam gelesen hast und wider Erwarten noch Fragen offen geblieben sein sollten.

Solltest Du in diesem Thread oder in anderen Threads weitere entsprechend Stimmung produzierende Postings der bisher fabrizierten Art ablassen, wird das entsprechend geahndet. 

Ich hoffe, ich habe mich klar ausgedrückt!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Case (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

Mein Neffe macht grade die Sportfischerprüfung. Das wird insgesamt so um die 150 Euros kosten. 

Lernmittel, Fahrten zum See wg. Wassertierchen etc. Forellenpuff wg. Fang, filetieren und Verzehr der Forelle. Das läppert sich schon.

Case


----------



## dirkbu (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

Also in Stade kostet der Lehrgang mit Prüfung für Erwachsene 100€ und für Jugendliche 50€.

Nach bestandener Prüfung gibt es für 30€ den Fischereischein beim Ordnungsamt.
Das Lichtbild nicht vergessen....


----------



## m-spec (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*



kabazza schrieb:


> @m-spec: das ist doch mal endlich ein post, der mich weiter bringt! danke!



Dann mal viel Erfolg.

Falls von der Vereinsführung ein solches Ansinnen (Angeln unter Anleitung) abgelehnt wird dann sollte man sich auch mal mit den Jugendwarten in Verbindung setzen (Ich kenne dein Alter nicht) aber die haben da mitunter noch etwas Spielraum bzw. nehmen ihn sich (war/ist jedenfalls bei den meisten so die ich bisher kennengelernt habe)


----------



## Benchrest7000 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

Kommt halt immer auf den Verein an in dem du die Karte machst. Bei uns kostet der Spass im Rundum-Sorglos-Paket zur Zeit 135 Euros, ist alles mit drinne...nur bestehen musst die Prüfung noch selber Das war es dann. Nur: mit dem Schein alleine fängt man schlecht Fische...ne Angel und was dazugehört musst du mit reinrechnen. Sicherlich muss es am Anfang keine Rute für 150 und keine Rolle für 150 sein...aber wer am Anfang Schund kauft ärgert sich hinterher meistens über das vernichtete Geld. Ich habe seiner Zeit für den Schein mit Prüfung 160 gezahlt, für den Angelkram dann noch mal 300...es kommt da schnell was zusammen. Hier ein paar Köder, ein paar Haken, Schnur, Angel, Rolle, Tasche und so weiter...ruckzuck ist die Kohle verschwunden. Wenn ich jetzt in meinen Koffer schaue tränen wir die Augen weil man nach und nach echt ganz schön investiert.


----------



## nibbler001 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

Hi

Im Kreis Pinneberg kostet der Vorbereitungskurs+Material 48€ für Jugendliche und 58 für Erwachsene.
Nur Prüfung kostet 26€

Danach kommt noch der Schein beim Amt dazu (kp was der Kostet, eine JAhresmarke kostet immo 10€).


----------



## Fanne (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

Kreis Magdeburg  kostet wiefolgt


Anmeldung zur Prüfung  56 Euro 
Lehrgang  knapp 85 o 100 euro
Fischereischein für 1 Jahr 12.50 , 5 jahre 50 euro lebenslang 270 euro 

dann kommt noch  der Verein wo man in de Regel 20 eus Anmeldung bezahlt und ca 80 eus Jahresbeitrag

macht ca  250 eus für den einsteiger


----------



## ExoriLukas (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

Ich hab für den Kurs 55Euro bezahlt.
Dann nochmal knapp 30 Euro für den Fischereischein.
So in etwa 80euro .


----------



## t0mmes (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

Mache den Kurs in Baden-Württemberg, LK TUT.
Ich zitier mal aus meinem aktuellen Infoblatt:



> *GESAMTKOSTEN: Erwachsene: 155,00 €*
> *Jugendliche/Familienmitglieder 130,00 €*
> In den Gesamtkosten sind enthalten:
> Kurs- und Prüfungsgebühren € 135,00 bzw. € 110,00,​
> ...


----------



## don rhabano (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

Also ich hatte 100euro Kurs+Lehrmaterialkosten (wir ham aber suppi Bücher bekommn und keine CDs!) und nochmal 30 für 5jahre Schein.


----------



## LiRZG (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

Habe letztes Jahr ca. 200€ bezahlt für Lehrmaterialkosten + Kurs. War ein Kurs an 3 Wochenenden.
Im Prinzip war das ein Witz, die Lehrmaterialien waren ein paar ausgedruckte Blätter, welche für die Prüfungsvorbereitung unbrauchbar waren. Fragenkatalog, Buch und Fischkarten mussten extra gekauft werden. Der Kurs war ebenfalls nicht wirklich interessant, aber man muss in BW die Stunden halt absitzen - ich denke, manche Kursveranstalter (Vereine) wollen einfach Geld einnehmen. An Mitgliedern haben diese kein Ínteresse - wenn man nicht im Ort wohnt wird man abgelehnt.


----------



## Basti94 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

Wir haben sowas von Fisch und Fang ein kleines Heft mit Fragen zur Prüfung und einen ältere ausgabe


----------



## Pulheimer27 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

Also bei mir sind es :
100€ Lehrgang ( 3Tage Kurs) 
50€ Prüfung
24€ Lehrmaterial ( Buch, Gesetzebuch, Fischkarten, Übungsbuch mit Prüfungsfragen )

und dann wenn ich die Prüfung hab 38€ für den Schein, macht 212€ !


----------



## Ute (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

Habe vor 6 Monaten den Schein gemacht, in Ostholstein. Hat mich 90€ gekostet. Und hat eine Woche gedauert.


----------



## "Zander" (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was kostet der erwerb des Angelscheins*

ich habe 75€ für mich ( bis18 jährige) und ab 18 100€ all inclusiv:l:m:m:m


----------

